# Chicago Frights conference anyone?



## TheNextMartha (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm going this weekend and have signed up for the micro controllers class even though I've challenged myself to no electronic additions this year. 

What. 

Looks to be a pretty decent round up. Last time I went to HauntCon it was in TX so I'm pretty stoked this is so close to home.


----------

